
Routine meetings are (mostly) a waste of time - lukethomas
https://digg.com/@lukethomas14/routine-meetings-waste-of-time-3IDAsGwP
======
xfour
If nothing else this made me realize that Digg still existed. Read the article
which was pretty good. I think the blanket meetings are wasted time blanket
statement is interesting. They serve a couple of different purposes when used
correctly. The most important of which is shifting cons to pros on whatever
the initiative you are trying to champion is. Status update meetings are the
easiest to cancel, especially when there isn't enough changed to warrant the
update.

